# Can I subscribe to Normal SD package while using HD STB



## rixon.d9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a DISH HD Set top Box. I would want to know can I recharge with a SD monthly package?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2014)

why not?it is like just because you have a 3g phone doesn't mean you can only use 3g data packs.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually it's not that simple. However I can't say about Dish. But on ADTV you must have at least two HD channels if you have a HD STB. So no, you can't subscribe a total SD pack for HD STB. Visit DreamDTH or call DISH CC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2014)

i used airtel HD STB for 2 years before subscribing to a HD channel.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 24, 2014)

On tatasky you can have an HD box without HD channels

You can get HD when u pay the HD access fee. Till then Your SD channels will work fine.
Cant say whether dish tv has the same!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i used airtel HD STB for 2 years before subscribing to a HD channel.


That new rule has been introduced just last month I think. Too tired to attach the link.


----------

